# Bianchi FG Lite?



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I found a new 2005 FG lite frame and fork. The 2005 is all aluminum with carbon fork. I have never seen one before. Its the 120 year anniversary with puwter logo. The frame has been hanging at a shop for years and has a few chips.

The weight listed on the tag is 1180 grams. It has structural foam for stiffness. Was this foam any good? Did it attract corrosion? Is the frame all that good?

The shop has it marked down to $850. That seems pretty high for an old alum frame & fork.

Thanks


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's NOS, right? I believe this frameset's MRSP was around $1700 at the time.

I remember being sceptical about the structural foam injection myself, that it might trap moisture and possibly cause excessive corrosion, but I do not know if that actually was a problem.

I'm not very fond of the 2005 "120" color scheme. Way too little Celeste:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

kbwh said:


> I'm not very fond of the 2005 "120" color scheme. Way too little Celeste:


True, the Celeste is understated on the "120" scheme - but that's easily fixed (as I have with my 120 badged 928):

Celeste tape (white hudz brakehoods), Celeste (and white) fizik saddle, 
Celeste Rubino tires, Celeste accented bottlecages (Elite), 
Bianchi logoed bottles etc. - the resulting bike has plenty of Celeste. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

kbwh said:


> It's NOS, right? I believe this frameset's MRSP was around $1700 at the time.
> 
> I remember being sceptical about the structural foam injection myself, that it might trap moisture and possibly cause excessive corrosion, but I do not know if that actually was a problem.
> 
> I'm not very fond of the 2005 "120" color scheme. Way too little Celeste:



Yes its NOS and boring, but so is all black carbon. On the other hand it is different and cool in its own way.

I do like bikes that not everyone else has. I was thinking that for that money I could get a fancy paint Colnago Master or steel Merckx


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

I think the FG Lite is similar to the team EV3, which also had foam. On the EV3, so perhaps also the FG Lite, the foam can squeak inside the frame. If you're heavy and/or put out a ton of power, you'll likely get some squeaks.


----------

